# Fancy dress help please!



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

We've been invited to a fancy dress party next month - 70's theme.

You lot are full of bright ideas    So can you recommend....

Any good fancy dress shops online...
themed characters...
or ideas for dresses 

(We've done Abba before, the very short white satin dress, with blue waist sash, white knee high platform boots, but need some other ideas too please!) 

Thanks in advance x


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

Hi here are a few, not sure what they are liek for service as only ever looked not bought from them and of course there good old ebay

www.fastfancydress.co.uk

FancyDressNation.co.uk/70'sCostumes

www.partypants.co.uk

http://shop.ebay.co.uk/?_from=R40&_trksid=p3907.m38.l1313&
_nkw=70%27s+fancy+dress&_sacat=See-All-Categories

if you google 70's fancy dress tons come up. have a great party

Kay
/links


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Thanks for that Kay   Think i've got mine sorted from those sites, dh is still looking!  
Thanks x


----------



## ♥emmyloupink♥ (Mar 21, 2005)

friends of mine came as 70's literally..grey wig old clothes zimmer frame..might be worth a laugh?!!


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Emmy, not thought of that! But it does say on the invite 70's disco-esq! Raving grannies eh!

Also was wondering, make up for the 70's, was it false eyelashes, glitter and flower power (or any of those?) 
was thinking of face paints - but is that more 60's?

I'm blinded by the science of google now and my head is mashed! (bit like the 60's and 70's then!)

Need some more advice please......


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Well what do you think? Honest opinions please!

This whole get up .... boots, dress, headband...

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Fancy-Dress-70s-Psychedellic-Dress-Headband_W0QQitemZ250537716068QQcmdZViewItemQQptZAdult_Fancy_Dress_UK?hash=item3a55362964

Trying to find a white crotchet waistcoat to go with it and some pink round specs.

Do you think its more 60's than 70's though? 

**This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites**


----------



## snoopcos (Aug 30, 2006)

Hi just a thought but have you tried looking in charity shops? My sister got some fab original stuff for a butlins weekend not long ago


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Ceri, that is a fab dress hun, you should get it  - wish I could wear something like that    Hope you have a fab night hun  

Tina xxx


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Tina ... thanks hun, will put some pics on in a couple of weeks! Could be       
Snoopcos ... yep great idea, going into town tomorrow so will bob in a few, see what they have!

It's a big house party so dh been getting all of his gadgets together... glitter ball, 70's cd's etc, had to hold him back on the smoke machine and laser lights!!! Lets hope they hold an 80's party soon! Get the neon leg warmers out and firm hold hair spray! oh the fun eh?!


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

Ceri the party sounds fab and the dress in the link is great too.

have a great time.


----------

